# Angelfish Babies! Surprise!



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I started to trim plants in my tank and then realized these little white things wiggling on some driftwood and then realized it was babies!  Two of my angelfish paired off and are picking up the babies that swim away and spitting them back where they are supposed to be  

I really wasnt expecting this, but it'd be a shame if they got eaten by other angels in the tank  Is there anything I can do? 

I have a ten gallon tank thats well established but I recently took out the fish(a week ago) in it and its still been running. can I take the water out and just replace it with water from the tank they are presently in and transfer the babies to that? :S I really have no idea how to take care of angelfish babies


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

good stuff, probably just try to separate the first batch if you want them to survive. The pair will probably breed quite alot, I have a friend who has an angelfish tank and alot of the fry survive and fill his 55 gal tank.

Feed them the hikari first feed or something (it has angelfish pic on it). Do you want to raise them? what kind any pictures?


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

kind of angels? Uhm, one's a veiltail koi and the other is silver pearscale I believe :s Not the best pair, but I'd feel bad just leaving them to die  Those two were the ones I was initially planning on getting rid of too aha

I'll go out tmrw and buy that Hikari food 

Well, I'm just wondering if I should just leave them or put them in the 10 gallon. Sorta worried about moving them though  Like you said though, they'll probably breed a lot so its not the worst thing if they dont survive but I want to at least try to save a few


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hey maybe the frys will look awesome I mean the parents look awesome I am sure


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks  If they live that is  

They arent my favourite angels but they are really nice looking, just ont the pair I would picked but oh well 

Should I put them in a seperate tank? I have a feeling they'll be eaten as soon as they start free swimming more


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi and Congrats on the surprise fry find  .

I thought that you may like to see this link to a anglefish only website.
http://www.angelfish.net/VBulletin/showthread.php?t=9350
I found a lot of usefull stuff here, and the people helped me a lot when I first got my anglefish.

Good luck...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Since I posted they are already free swimming  I cant believe I missed the eggs and everything! I did an emergency split of the tank for now >.< I may use the ten gal but i'd rather keep them in the same water  Feel bad for the other fish though because now they have less space :/

I'll have to straighten this out later today because its too late in the night (or early in the day depending on how you look at it) to start replacing the ten gal water with some of the angelfish tank water


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Took an AWFUL quick pic with my cellphone. The lighting is really bad because I was in the middle of taking lights down to make something to split the tank D: The silver one is actually really nice.. should take a better picture. The veil, not so much XD poor guy aha he really is the ugly duckling of all my angels in my opinion

EDIT: Realized it wasnt the pearlscale silver after all


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Angelic, congrats on the fries and the food is called hikari first bites.

Here is a link from BA: http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Foo...Foods_First-Bites_7982337_102.html?tc=default


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

I would definitely get them out of the tank. The parents did a good job fending off the others, but now that they are free swimming they will be much too tempting morsels.

Put the water from their tank into the ten. Put in a heater and a bubbler. You are moving them in their water so if there is a temp change it will be very gradual. They are fairly easy to catch because they are schooling. The stragglers you might have to leave.

I understand angel fry really need live food or they don't do well. I wouldn't bother with the first bites but that is just me. Has anyone here had success feeding with Hakari first bites only? My guess would be you will lose most if not all around 3 days free swimming when they run out of yolk sac. 

The best is BBS which isn't that hard once you figure it out. I just keep 2 mason jars (2 different timed hatches) pinned inside my 10g extra water tank with an extention from the same bubbler going in. The extra water tank is for changing the fry water so it has time to go stale and it is heated the same temp. So, I pin the mason jars in there, but you could just pin them right in the fry tank and use any container for stale water. (You are putting them inside the tank to keep them warm) If you want to know more about BBS feeding let me know.

Otherwise, I believe some have had some success with microworms only. I use them as an emergency food if my BBS crash, or if I am lazy at 630am. They are much easier that's for sure. If you need a culture you can come get one. (Burlington.) Or, maybe someone closer will give you an emergency one.

Good luck

P.S. I really like the veil!! lol. Why do you think him ugly?


----------



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry, I missed that you put in a divider.

I forgot to add: If you are not going to feed them live food, keep them in the show tank where they have a chance of finding microscopic food, since I see plants and driftwood. They will get around the divider when they get more adventuresome but some would probably make it to the point you could them move them then and feed them crush flakes. 

I guess it depends on how many you want? I mean do you want to save and raise them all? Or, are you happy letting nature take it's course and maybe ending up with a few?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Lei said:


> I guess it depends on how many you want? I mean do you want to save and raise them all? Or, are you happy letting nature take it's course and maybe ending up with a few?


haha yeah i have to say that you are eventually not going to like the idea of being the baby mama of 200 baby angels after every cycle, you're eventually going to have way more than you can handle. tough decision but I go with letting nature do its thang


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll switch them over to the ten gallon tonight then =o Got go to work right now though. I dont know if I could get to Burlington right now =( Hmm, I need to think of something quick  

The veil? Oh, well he's okay but he's just not my favourite  I think its because all his fins are torn =( Poor guy


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Lei said:


> Sorry, I missed that you put in a divider.
> 
> I forgot to add: If you are not going to feed them live food, keep them in the show tank where they have a chance of finding microscopic food, since I see plants and driftwood. They will get around the divider when they get more adventuresome but some would probably make it to the point you could them move them then and feed them crush flakes.
> 
> I guess it depends on how many you want? I mean do you want to save and raise them all? Or, are you happy letting nature take it's course and maybe ending up with a few?


I'd be happy with just a few surviving. I'm sorta looking at it realistically, most probably wont live seeing as I wasnt prepared for this at all =o

If feeding them live food is better (it is of course) and moving them to the ten is better I'll t=do both. Nothing is going on in the ten gal, but it is lightly planted from before :/


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

nice looking angels u got there.


----------

